# Help for a Mechanical Engineer



## vineet (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi I am a Mechanical Engineer who has just completed courses on HVAC and NDT here in India with certification.

Am moving to Australia in Jan and would like to know if I can get a job based on my specialization or if I would need to enroll to redo the course in Australia before I can apply for a job.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There are many engineering jobs where you do not need to be registered as an engineer and it'll be largely up to employers.

You could however find that some may desire you have your qualifications approved by Institute of Engineers, Australia and certainly having assessment by them and if approved being a member would help your chances for employment in many situations.


----------

